# Heartbreaking havanese on petfinder



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Everynow and then, I help friends who are looking to adopt a pet on petfinder. I send them dogs I think they'll like and do research for them. Anywho today I was on the site for no reason specifically but I did come across this cute little havanese named Benji. He is so cute and if my parents allowed it I would take him in!! But unfortunately, they think 1 is enough. His story is heart breaking and there are such cruel people in this world 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18353626


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I know, I saw him this morning on my look-through and was contemplating him as a playmate for Sammy. he's even further away from here than Sammy was though. Thoughts???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's a heart breaker alright! How could anyone do that to ANY dog, let alone, a face like that!?!

I don't want another dog or puppy yet, but if that one fell into my hands, I'd have a REALLY hard time turning him away!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

It broke my heart. Trish, how far is he from you? Does Sammy like other dogs? Since Sammy is already trained it will be easier to train him also since he will be following Sammy's lead. I hope someone takes him, poor little fellow had a hard first couple of months.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

It's about a 6-hour drive one way from my place. He seems to like other dogs...just not when they keep their noses in his business...see my recent post in training advice threads.  Hey Ninja, you could come for a visit and pick Benji up on the way...from your place to mine you'd pretty much go right past there I think. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

lol I wishh I could take him. I don't even know how far that area is from here I should google it, you know just to see


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

It's in Quebec, south of the river.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I would take him if my parents allowed it no questions asked. Ninja still has some issues with socialization and excessive barking. I wouldn't want another dog to pick up those problems. Oh how I wish he finds a great home!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stories like that make me crazy. How could someone be so heartless. Look at that sweet baby. He's too cute for words. I suspect he's going to make someone very, very happy. I hope it's somebody here.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie!! Trish, I think he looks like he is worth the ride!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm trying to be good Karen...you're not helping me here LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw that face and thought it might be worth a flight, let alone a drive  I know you have talked about getting a friends for Sammy. I was trying to help


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh! How heartbreaking. He looks just like my Watson. He will bring someone much joy and he will have a wonderful life.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Brady's mom said:


> I saw that face and thought it might be worth a flight, let alone a drive  I know you have talked about getting a friends for Sammy. I was trying to help


I know  it's just soooooo far away and by the time I cover the two plus tanks of gas and the adoption fee it would be $600 and work has been really slow since the beginning of last month :Cry:. (I'll take donations though LOL :wink He is a real sweetie though...I'm sure he won't be there long. I find that when I look on any of the humane society or adoption sites that when they have a small dog it's usually gone within a day or two. Poor big dogs seem to stay in the shelters forever.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree Trish, Sammy and him would look great together :biggrin1:

If I remember correctly, I thought I saw some people looking into getting a dog on the forum, so I also hope someone from here gets him and that way can keep us updated


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Trish- I think you're right about the small dogs being adopted. With his face someone has to snag him up!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What A darling boy! I know someone will snap him up. If he were closer I would concider it. 
Sheesh...I just don't understand how people do things like this.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya, he won't be there long. It would be kinda cool if someone from here got him so we could all be his aunties since we saw him first and get to know how he does and where he goes, etc.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Go for it TRISH!!!!! Benji is the same age as Tillie! and 6 hrs!?? we drove 10 hrs with 2 young kids... you can DO it!! 
he is adorable and you ARE looking for a playmate for Sammy!!
Am I being an enabler here?? :biggrin1:


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes Tammy, you are being an enabler in the worst way LOL. I'm sure he will find a good home. The adoption application requires a pint a blood and part ownership in one's firstborn so I'm sure they will make sure he goes to a good home.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope he goes to that good home SOON :amen:


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow. What a heartbreaker. I truly hope this is a short stint at the shelter and the beginning of a long happy life for this sweet baby.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is a cutie and seems to be doing well now. I would fill out an application in a heartbeat if we weren't so far away! But, I'm sure he will be adopted very quickly - how could anyone resist?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

How can people be so cruel? That sweet face couldn't have done anything to deserve that kind of treatment.... If I weren't in south GA I don't think I could resist him....


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a question... Is petfinder completely legit or can any backyard breeder post on the site? I have always wondered this because some rescues claim that they will drive out to meet you if your location is too far and it makes me wonder if thats safe? Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I would think it's legit. It seems legit anyway. A lot of the rescues on there seem to be smaller organizations, many of which don't actually have a central shelter location, rather have all the animals in foster homes. I had been in touch last year with speaking of dogs rescue in Toronto and they were legit. I think most of the places have websites you can check out too. Loyal rescue near Peterborough is looking for volunteer drivers, but I think that's for vet visits and getting the animals to the fosters is the fosters can't pick them up because their website says that if you adopt you have to go to pick the dog up, they don't deliver and they have dogs scattered far and wide at foster homes. I would think though that if the only think preventing a good adoption is that you have no means to go get the animal that the shelter would find some way to get to it to you. Oh also, the different rescues pretty much seem to have different breeds of dogs; even the ones that have a breed name in their title like maybe beagle rescue has JRT and the odd shepherd, etc. I would think if they were a breeder that they would only have one or two breeds within 'their care' and the animals would all be housed in one location.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Just a note all the rescues on Petfinder are not legit and Petfinder does not screen them. You have to be careful! Some are horders, Some have people on the inside at animal shelters that pay per head for purebred looking dogs usually they want the small ones, some have stolen ones and some just get them from the pound and sell them for a profit. Their are many good rescues and careing people. This is why even with a rescue you want to do research and it's best to see the dog and where it lives if possible after all the questionaire has ask you where you live and many other personal questions. I wish the world was not so harsh.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that's horrible! Curious, how do you know all this? The places seem legit, at least the one's I've looked at. How can they make money if they have to buy the animal from a real shelter first? True enough about the questionnaire. It wants to know everything but your blood type. Man, ya really gotta wonder about some people out there...I really hope that karma exists and that all those poopheads get what's coming to them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Here in the South we have tiny little towns with no money for their "Pound" and even less interest in what happens if they don't have to pay to dispose of it. Some of the workers just need a job and the pay is little to adopt it costs about $50 or less, they do no paper work its one less dog or cat (cats fair very badly). Also, people will pay for purebreds to be sent up north for sale. You think there are no purebreds in these tiny towns? There are lots of retiree's that move in to these places they are often beautiful. I had no idea until I moved from So CA to NC. We decided to adopt at risk or another 'mill type dog' (we had just lost or big older dog to cancer). We saw an appeal on Petfinder with a video of a Shih Tzu with only 24 hrs left. It was in another state we put money on the dog, signed a contract and were told we could have the dog after the holding period, we made all the arrangements to pick the dog up two days later on Mon. after the neuter. They called on Sunday and told us that the dog was 'safe' and in a rescue. I will not go into everything. We chased the dog through from a state to the south to Tenn, and ending up at a rescue in WV with pictures on petfinder, then three days later in a rescue in WV with pictures on petfinder. We did file papers in three states none of those rescues are in business. The orginal place was a "Humane Socity". We knew we would never find that dog, but we were willing to make for sure it was not going to happen there again. This is how I got interested in Shelter reform here in the South. One of the good things is I had several people take this journey with me who didn't even have a pet it changed us all.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for posting this information. My question is, how can you make sure you don't feed into scams like this. Are there any red flags?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow Robbie I had no idea. Thank you so much for filling me in. I'm sorry for what happen with the shih-tzu


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow. That's really terrible. I think we have much stricter rules up here and higher prices too. Toronto Humane society is only 150 for a dog, less for a special needs one, but the smaller shelters or the ones where they don't actually have an official facility and have the animals in foster care are generally around 300-500 so there's really no way anyone could buy them for resale at that price. Also, the adoption applications here are generally about 40-60 questions long and you have to provide 3 references including your vet. if you don't have a vet yet, you need another reference and they do call, as they tell you to let your vet know to expect a call. They also often do home visits before allow the animal to be adopted. My local Humane Society requires that every member of the household comes in to meet the dog and any other dogs already in the house must be brought in for a meet and greet as well. The rescue that has Benji for instance is asking 400 for him, but that also will cover his neutering and shots and anything else that needs to be done medically. If the animal is too young to alter then they charge more and then when you come back to them later with proof of spay or neuter you get a partial refund. We also have a huge problem with strays here in Ontario both dogs and cats. In my community, Kawartha Lakes, it is estimated that their are 25,000 feral cats living in our area. There are 76000 people. Just to put it in perspective.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ninja, Thanks, I am over it. It was emotional but I did not let that get in the way of what is right. When I decided that dog I could afford to get about any dog that a good breeder would sell me. I had choosen a rescue dog because we could afford to deal with medical issues (today shih tzus and Lhasa Apso's are breeds that the commercial industries have really damaged, once long lived breeds that now have so many problems, probably why its so hard to get a Tibetan Terrier). When it happened I thought I can go on and buy one what about the people who can't. When there is a contract it is a big deal, it is a legal implement. So I had a means to say 'hey you can't do this'. After lots of back and forth many of the people disappeared, they closed shop and we knew where they went but that enough. The original 'Humane Socity' was closed down in that county and the sisters who ran it had a rescue who the county then went after and shut down. I knew I would never see that dog again but I think he was a catalyst to me now. In the end I did not continue with the law suit against the county, I was reminded this was the cash pay off part of the law suits and I could use the money to buy a dog from a breeder, that state allowed damages NC does not. I was done and I know that group will not do it to someone else. Red flags are is there a physical address, is there a physical address named in their 501c status, Be sure ask for references. Never meet anyone in a parking lot. Most good rescues will let you see the dog at a physical location even if its not the foster home. Even when you give money to a dog charity with emotional appeals be sure you know who they really are. Let me say again there are very nice honest rescues and Breed rescues that are affiliated with a Breed club are generally safe. The not so nice after effect of this was I was not allowed to give money to any rescue. And then months latter Havnese Rescue made an appeal for a dog named Henry. It tugged my DH's heartstrings because we had a dog who's heart could not be fixed. So it all works out in the end. Oh yeah we have Yogi.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

You are very inspirational. I am so glad there's people like you to fight for what is right. It sounds like in a way it was meant to happen because you did so much. I'm glad to hear the group will not try and pull something like this with anyone else. Thank you for sharing and it's just another thing to help keep in mind when even adopting an animal. Research is very important I'm so glad I asked.


----------

